# new un



## scott_159 (Jan 23, 2009)

hi there just bought my first tt

its a mk1 225 in black :twisted: 
loving it so far

thanks

scott


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi and welcome to the forum scott

congratulations on the new purchase i'm sure you'll not be dissapointed

get some pics up when you get a chance, and be prepared to keep spending if the mod bug bites :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Ello mate,

Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to some pics. Dont forget to check the events section!


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate 

Def waiting for some pics of yours!!!

Enjoy the ride and fire away any questions to the forum!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now you need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## scott_159 (Jan 23, 2009)

i will get some pic's up asap!

i just cant wait to get my megs g220 on it!

thanks for the warm welcome

only thing with the tt is that i only have 1 key [smiley=bigcry.gif]

how can i get another key and get it coded with out paying through the teeth at audi?

i heard it can be dont via vag com?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.... the main dealer is the best place to get another key


----------



## scott_159 (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice indeed!!!

Enjoy the ride to the fullest. What's out for the snow though... you don't want to ruin it and then keep running to the garage...


----------



## scott_159 (Jan 23, 2009)

i love the snow, been out having a play at every chance i get lol :lol:


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello and welcome,nice motor


----------

